
Introducing the LineageSDK for developers - vog
https://www.lineageos.org/Introducing-the-LineageSDK/
======
vog
From the article:

 _> we’re announcing some new APIs that will allow your apps to do more when
they’re running on a LineageOS-powered device._

 _> The ... LineageSDK ... allows us to both keep our features out of the core
Android frameworks (for better security and easier bringup processes) and
expose some extra functionality to app developers._

This sounds like a bold move. Is LineageOS really that widespread that they
can afford to try to beat out the stock Android?

